# new mare, best suited for?



## awaface (Jun 4, 2010)

9 y/o American saddlebred X TB. opinions?


----------



## TurnNBurn144 (Dec 14, 2012)

She's very butt high, longish back, is she broke?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Kyro (Apr 15, 2012)

Butt high, possible swayback, something bothers me with her front legs..Nice neck and head, I like her back legs.


----------



## awaface (Jun 4, 2010)

she is broke but needs re training
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## awaface (Jun 4, 2010)

Just a few more pics. 








Alex Weinstein's (awaface) Library | Photobucket

she definitely does have a long back and a high bum... what do you guys think she would be best at?


----------



## lilruffian (Jun 28, 2010)

Very pretty horse! but as with any she has a few flaws,
Her shoulder is nice and big but built very upright and as a consequence her neck is also set very high
The thing that I am noticing with her front legs is that her cannons are quite long but the angle of her pasterns is not terrible and she looks good and sturdy.
Back is borderline long and as others have mentioned, bum high
She has a prominent wither and is apparently starting to sway just a bit, which I've found to be a common trait in many Saddlebreds
I adore her bum  and though her hocks are set low, making her legs look even longer, in my opinion they are very close to correct


----------



## horseluvr2524 (Sep 17, 2013)

Looks like an all around low level showing western or english horse. I think she could do just about anything you want. She might even pull a cart! (although, you might want to wait on that until she's a little older, been there done that)


----------



## awaface (Jun 4, 2010)

Bit of an update... Really have not done much with her since I broke myself buuut here is our progress so far =/


----------



## CrossCountry (May 18, 2013)

Very pretty mare, I really like her!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## budley95 (Aug 15, 2014)

I think shed turn her hoof to anything! Some dressage, show jumping, working hunter classes. I think she's lovely! And I'm sure she'll grow out of being bum high. She seems to work from her back end so you may find she does a lovely dressage test! I just think shes plain gorgeous and I dont normally like coloureds!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

If nothing else, she certainly is a looker ;D Looking forward to updates ^^


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

Not to be redundant but she's gorgeous lol. Even if she was solid she would be and she has just the right amount of white.


----------



## Elana (Jan 28, 2011)

That is a really nice horse.


----------



## .Delete. (Jan 7, 2008)

Elana said:


> That is a really nice horse.


Considering Elana is our resident conformation guru, I'd take that and run!

I agree with everyone, stunning horse.


----------



## BreezylBeezyl (Mar 25, 2014)

I have a pinto Saddlebred as well. Eye catching and beautiful movers!


----------



## awaface (Jun 4, 2010)

couple pics without the saddle, now that she is in a bit better shape.


----------



## nitapitalou (Jan 20, 2014)

She is very cute! I think you should teach her to drive!


----------



## Tryst (Feb 8, 2012)

This is a really nice mare. A touch long backed, but she looks the sort that could go any direction you want. In the newest front photo her right front leg's canon bone does not seem to come out of the knee straight, but is offset (drawing blank on the technical term this AM). Might just be the photo though. I don't see a lot to pick apart on her truly. Very nice girl you got there!

One thing that did catch my eye is her feet - front in particular look like the toes are long and run forward.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

Personallty, I don't want that high rump causing the saddle to jam into the mare's shoulder blades. Just something you might want to check out. After 5 yrs what you see is what you get. Lots of dressage work will improve her top line.


----------



## awaface (Jun 4, 2010)

Ya her feet were getting long also, shejust had them done the next day or so.... My farrier does seem to leave long toes sometimes though... Not sure why he does this? She has no soreness in her shoulders or back, and her saddle does not seem to slip forward at all. Hopefully it stays that way haha, her back has certainly gotten stronger since she has been working. When I started with her she was very UN balanced.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## disastercupcake (Nov 24, 2012)

Her back has made improvement even from the last time you posted pictures of her.

Good job! She is beautiful


----------



## awaface (Jun 4, 2010)

of course I go and say that and she was just a little sore in her lower back today but it very well could just be from the work she'sddoing.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

